# Can You Help Me Find This Font



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I am doing a Tim Burton project with my daughter, and wondered if someone could help me find this (or similar) font used on Vincent.










The closest I could find is Blackmoor LET. It's close, but not quite right.

Any help would (as always) be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a link on this site to the fonts for Corpse Bride - don't know anything about whether this is a safe site, so exercise caution, as always:

http://ae.tutsplus.com/articles/roundup/50-free-movie-themed-fonts-you-can-download/

Another one here:

http://fontmeme.com/movie-fonts-collection/

This appears to be the original source with a short discussion of its background:

http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/scriptorium/beynkales/


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW! That was quick!

Thanks RoxyBlue - I'll check it out and let you know!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're welcome I added another link while you were posting your response, so you might want to check it out as well.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

RoxyBlue-
Thanks again for the links - I ended up downloading some fonts for other projects!

The Corpse Bride font isn't quite right either. The font used on Vincent is fairly subtle by comparison.

I'll do more searching later - have to go to work.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

If anybody is interested, I found the font I was looking for at this location:

http://www.dafont.com/cardinal.font

There are two fonts: cardinal and cardinal-alternate.

I used the "alternate" in all caps.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, you are close in matching it but not quite.
The font Tim used is called Cymbeline, it's from Scriptorium Font Libraries.
http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/scriptorium/cymbeline/cymbeline/glyphs.html
The "C" used is an alternate to the normal capital "C".
Tim habitually uses fonts from Scriptorium for his work.
If you just need a few words done in this face, drop me a PM with your email address and the words you need. I already have this typeface (big surprise) in my arsenal. I'd be happy to give you the needed words as a PDF file, or as a jpg if you prefer.


----------

